# Time to eat...don't push me...



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Time to eat...........that's my steak..:boxing: 
Why are they always so hungry????:heh:


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

HOLY MOLLY! That is a ton of CRS!!!

Looks like its about time to start dropping the prices!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

wow, that is one huge, beautiful population of shrimp you have there!


----------



## splatt3 (Jan 9, 2007)

wow! beautiful. absolutely beautiful. what are you feeding them? ribs, steaks, burgers, lobster tails, caviar?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

:jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw:
I want some!
I'm a CRS noob.........what grade are those?
They look way nicer then mine.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm thinking either a SCAPE meeting to see the breeding operation, or a presentation on the operation would be great


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow!!! How many did you start with and how long did that take?


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

WOW! That's an amazing scene! Just breathtaking!


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone for looking my CRS....rayer:



GlitcH said:


> :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw:
> I want some!
> I'm a CRS noob.........what grade are those?
> They look way nicer then mine.


This is my S and SS grade CRS tank.........
Some of them might be only around SA grade....



splatt3 said:


> wow! beautiful. absolutely beautiful. what are you feeding them? ribs, steaks, burgers, lobster tails, caviar?


I feed them a special CRS food......sometimes feed them boiled spinach....
Ribs, steaks, burgers, lobster tails, caviar for myself....:heh:



bijoon said:


> Wow!!! How many did you start with and how long did that take?


I started at 10 really low grade CRS two years ago..then I have around 1000 pieces of them...
After that I cleaned all of them and got some SS grade one year ago.
This is my S and SS tank....might have 300 pieces there.
Now I am focus on my Hinomaru only tank.......might be SS or SSS grade.. :boxing:


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

WOW those CRS's look great. What do you plan to do with all of those? And do you have pictures of your Hinomaru tank? Great pictures! I hope to have 1/3rd of the amount you do some day


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Truly inspirational. rayer: 

Irish


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I take it ss are expensive? How expensive?


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

bijoon said:


> I take it ss are expensive? How expensive?


hahahahahaha~~~~~~:doh: 
Still remembered that I got my 10 SS grade CRS 1 years ago for $2000 rayer:


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

kangshiang said:


> hahahahahaha~~~~~~:doh:
> Still remembered that I got my 10 SS grade CRS 1 years ago for $2000 rayer:


WOW now thats some serious $$$.

I wonder how much 10 SS grade would run someone now?


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

kangshiang said:


> hahahahahaha~~~~~~:doh:
> Still remembered that I got my 10 SS grade CRS 1 years ago for $2000 rayer:


Are you pulling my leg? If this is true, that puts each shrimp at $200 or about 10K per pound, talking about one heck of a meal 
Any how assuming you have 300 of them, this would bring the tank value to 60k. This is a net gain of 58k in one year, more than the average salary.
Do you have insurance on them?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

They're no longer $200...at least if you check to see how much kangsiang is selling them for in the forums. =)


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

:first: :first: :first: :first: :first: :first: :first: :first: :first:


:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

epicfish said:


> They're no longer $200...at least if you check to see how much kangsiang is selling them for in the forums. =)


Bummer, I was just checking the spending limit on my credit card  
Figured I'm in the wrong business
Anyhow, nice set of shrimp you have there!!
Hope its ok for a guy to complement another guys shrimp?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

epicfish said:


> They're no longer $200...at least if you check to see how much kangsiang is selling them for in the forums. =)


Linky?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I like your shrimp but please share some picture of your SS grades. I only see A grades, and Low S grades. You know Hino Maru are only consider a high S-SS grade. I dont mean to bust your chops, but I would like to know the grading system in America. Im getting ready to sell Hino Maru in the spring to America and would like to know what grade to call them and what would be a good price??


----------

